# Indian Dinner 8th Jan 2010



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello all,

Last year there was this common thought of organising an Indian food dinner and I thought I'd do the honours. Only I am not sure about the area people would like to come to... or if anyone is still interested.

In any case, I would like to suggest meeting up this Saturday the 8th around 9 pm for dinner in the restaurant called Nawabs in any of the following areas:

1) Al Ain Centre, Bur Dubai
2) Al Ghurair City, Rigga Road, Deira
3) Mall Of The Emirates
4) Jumeriah Plaza, Beach Road, Jumeriah

Let me know the area you prefer and I will tally the votes (if there are more than 2)

The menu is definitely more complex than just a curry or two and its not just spicy food... indian food has definitely got something for everyone and I hope to convince a couple of people about this (yess jynxy im talking to you!)

Hope to see some interest in this ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No convincing me Ipshi, sorry  Curry smell literally makes me want to throw up. I just can not deal with it.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

ah well... worth a try no?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

ipshi said:


> ah well... worth a try no?


Nope... I have tried and tried the last year. Everyone told me it would grow on me. It did not. And that is that for indian food for me. 

Maybe the next dinner!


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

I hope to come ipshi, but not promising; since I am writing this message from the office!!

But my selection would be 3 or 4 and I will trust to your choices :clap2::spit::hungry:


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

awww jynxy... will make it up to u sometime 

@murat -- REALLY hope you come


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Despite them being the furthest I would choose 3 or 4 as well. Though ipshi, is the Nawab at MOE in the foodcourt or a separate place? What about the one in Jumeirah? I know the Ghurair one and the ambiance sucks.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I miss the Aloo Gobi in NZ. Over there this restaurant made it different to the places here. They used a tomato type of sauce rather than the yellowish dry gravy here.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

I don't care where it is. I'LL BE THERE!!!!
But I prefer MOE...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Have fun! I'm not a big fan of Indian food so will give this one a miss 

(I am kidding of course)


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

pammy! u hav GOT to come! PWEEZEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Options 3 or 4 work best for me.

BTW been told Bombay by the Bay on JBR is really good. Have you tried it and can you confirm?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

What's the range over there? I have been to Indian places from 10 Dirhams to Hundreds...that's right 10 AED bucks!!! and was good.

also how about the "chilli factor" from an Indian perspective (score 0-5) please


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

this is somewhat a mid-range option and the one in bur dubai can make it as chilli'd as you'd like! while there are loads of places that cater to the 10 Dhs crowd (and i frequent them a LOT) i've suggested this place cos its not too expensive plus it has stuff that is Indian as compared to Pakistani (ex Ravis)

Have never tried bombay by the bay but would love to sometime... though right now I am very pleasantly surprised at the thought that you might join us Ms Yoga (doing mental whoops of joy here


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

ipshi said:


> Have never tried bombay by the bay but would love to sometime... though right now I am very pleasantly surprised at the thought that you might join us Ms Yoga (doing mental whoops of joy here


Gheeee,

Giving a second thought I don't think I can attend. Driving two hours from AD and drive back is not in my plans considering I can find the same stuff here. What am I saying?!!!, I returned my rented car already to make things worse. I surely would go if & only if either Jinx girl or Pamela provides free lodging and rides which is pretty unlikely. (yeah I can be a freeloader sometimes yay!)

I will keep in mind your top recommendations for my next visit to DXB land and for sure I will invite you for a 10 bucks meal


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Gheeee,
> 
> Giving a second thought I don't think I can attend. Driving two hours from AD and drive back is not in my plans considering I can find the same stuff here. What am I saying?!!!, I returned my rented car already to make things worse. I surely would go if & only if either Jinx girl or Pamela provides free lodging and rides which is pretty unlikely. (yeah I can be a freeloader sometimes yay!)
> 
> I will keep in mind your top recommendations for my next visit to DXB land and for sure I will invite you for a 10 bucks meal


How often do you come to Dubai? You should put up a weekend meet up thread for when you're in town. It would be rather silly for you to drive all the way from Abu Dhabi to Dubai just to eat Indian food when each time you turn your head out here, you can see an Indian restaurant...or an Indian


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

do u even hav to turn a head to see an indian? give yourself a minute and 1 will probably walk by...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ipshi said:


> do u even hav to turn a head to see an indian? give yourself a minute and 1 will probably walk by...


Oh when I walk by, people turn heads


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

don't be silly! you don't even need a minute


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

so pammy darling... u r coming ... to turn our heads?


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I am out, we have a golf competition and it goes into the evening.

But I would have definatly been there for a good Indian scoff


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

This thread is making me hungry...


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

so then people!

dum dum de dummmmmmm (my version of a drum roll)

8.30 pm on Saturday the 8th of Jan at Nawab Indian Restaurant at Jumeriah Plaza, Beach Road, Jumeriah 1. Tel: 04 344 2330 --- the MOE one is in one of the food courts and that doesnt seem like a good idea on a weekend right?)

people can join us later if they feel like it... have already discussed a basic menu structure with them and I think things should work out well... 

All those coming in and having any difficulties please PM me or msg me and we can work out the details... hope to see atleast some of you joining me...


----------



## chaobella (Dec 14, 2010)

Ipshi!!! i know this dinner thing is on a saturday... how about some dancing booties tonight??!?!? :clap2:

DOnt know if you can figure out who this is.. but let me give you some hint!! it's me T! Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> How often do you come to Dubai? You should put up a weekend meet up thread for when you're in town. It would be rather silly for you to drive all the way from Abu Dhabi to Dubai just to eat Indian food when each time you turn your head out here, you can see an Indian restaurant...or an Indian


 I barely go to Dubai ( I had to go couple of times to clear customs in Jebel Ali which forced me to go to Dubai), but hey my transfer to Dubai has been approved today. 

The question is now when my company will actually say you can go...


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Ipshi, I hope you will help us for the selections. I had some crazy experiences of Indian food


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

of course im going to help!! 

@T --- yes what r we doing tonight?


----------



## selennium (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Ipshi/all,

Total newbie here (just joined the forum yesterday), but I figure no better time than this... so if you guys still have space or haven't cancelled yet, I'd like to join you. 

My question is, since I haven't met any of you yet, how will I know where you guys are and at what table? Any specific name you guys will be under for reservation? (I haven't got a number yet.. or a phone... jeez) so email/PM is the best way to go.

Also, wouldn't want to be rude, but what is the deadline to let you know if plans change?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

well u need to get a few posts here so that we can pm u or u can pm me... after that u can get my email id / fone no and we can b in touch... since i havent really reserved any food for anyone... ANYONE can join or decide not to... i wud like to meet as many newbies as possi so we'd b very happy to see u thr


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

selennium said:


> Hi Ipshi/all,
> 
> Total newbie here (just joined the forum yesterday), but I figure no better time than this... so if you guys still have space or haven't cancelled yet, I'd like to join you.
> 
> ...


It might be a good idea for you to come along to the drinks night tonight and start meeting some of us. We will be meeting at the pool bar (otherwise known as THE TALK) at the Moevenpick Hotel on JBR walk at 9pm.
After you have posted 5 times you can send private messages to get our numbers in case you really cannot find us!


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Great Scott!!

I am neither working on the 8th or the 9th of Jan. a most fortuitous alignment of the planets. 

It would be most remiss on my part were I not to take full advantage of this great good fortune, not least as I am quite partial to some fine indian cuisine, A picant Mulligatawny soup to start, Kedgeree for the fish course, marvellous. I am however in something of a quandry for the entree, Devilled Kidneys or Coronation Chicken? I just can't decide. I look forward to port and cigars afterwards and perhaps a frame or two of billiards or whiff-whaff for the energentic amongst us. 

If some one would be so kind as to PM final details I should be most grateful.

Fond Regards

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand Esq.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Huzzah!!!

It shall be an honour to have you joining us dear sir... while no further plans have been made for an after party... I will PM you my details so that we can coordinate further


----------



## chaobella (Dec 14, 2010)

Party! Party! Party! :boxing: any ideas??


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand said:


> Great Scott!!
> 
> I am neither working on the 8th or the 9th of Jan. a most fortuitous alignment of the planets.
> 
> ...


This is all British Indian food, isn't it?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

pam -- its very colonial british food 

t - temme whattya wanna do... im going to be in JBR for the thursday night drinks thing


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ipshi said:


> pam -- its very colonial british food
> 
> t - temme whattya wanna do... im going to be in JBR for the thursday night drinks thing


There's a reason why I added a little pink smiley at the end of the questions like so  and there's a reason why I called it "British" Indian food!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Just a reminder regarding the textspeak please. I'd hate to have to delete posts/infract but if that's what it takes...


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

sorry izzy... just ran over because i was speaking to a close friend... my bad!

back to topic now...

sorry pammy -- didnt put the pink thing and sarcasm together


----------



## david.harmon (Dec 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Have fun! I'm not a big fan of Indian food so will give this one a miss
> 
> (I am kidding of course)


But you're from India; how could that be? 

That's like me, being from the US, saying that I don't care for cheeseburgers. Isn't it?

I haven't tried Indian food yet, but I've been wanting too. I just don't know what to order. I don't want to order the wrong thing and have my first Indian cuisine experience ruined and scar me for life. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

david.harmon said:


> But you're from India; how could that be?
> 
> That's like me, being from the US, saying that I don't care for cheeseburgers. Isn't it?
> 
> ...


YES! 

1 - Read the tiny text at the bottom of my post that says that I'm kidding.
2 - Join the gang for Indian food night, I'm sure Ipshi will guide you. I am more a fan of South Indian food so would rather go for that than the overcommercialised butter chicken and rumali roti!


----------



## selennium (Jan 5, 2011)

Yoga girl said:


> It might be a good idea for you to come along to the drinks night tonight and start meeting some of us. We will be meeting at the pool bar (otherwise known as THE TALK) at the Moevenpick Hotel on JBR walk at 9pm.
> After you have posted 5 times you can send private messages to get our numbers in case you really cannot find us!


thanks for the invite, yoga girl and ipshi.. had plans last night, but I hope it was great fun.

I'll follow up your suggestions and take it from there, thanks!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

no butter chicken and rumali roti at this dinner... this is going to be good ol' indian at its variest


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

no butter chicken???? it's not indian without it then


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

you'll survive....


----------



## Shy (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi I've not used this forum properly, but new year and new resolutions...I'm not sure if I'm too late to confirm the indian tomorrow night? If not, please could someone let me know the details and how to confirm a place? Appreciate your feedback....Shy


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You're not too late you can just come to the place or you could post some more (i think you need at least 5?) and then the Personal Messaging system will work and you can contact ipshi, the organizer, and get further details.


----------



## Shy (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Moe

I've not posted enough...any chance you can you kindly send me the details of where and what time everyone is meeting, and I'll try and make it.... hopefully it's starting earlier than 9pm, as it's a school night...

Appreciate your feedback
Shy


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

why dont u just post a couple of msgs on this thread so that we can pm u our details?

all the details r there in the earlier msgs... but here they r again...

8.30 pm on Saturday the 8th of Jan at Nawab Indian Restaurant at Jumeriah Plaza, Beach Road, Jumeriah 1. Tel: 04 344 2330


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

It's supposed to be the Jumeirah Plaza branch and i think it's either 8 or 9pm.

What do you mean by school night? Do you work in a school or are you still in school?


----------



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

The reference to a 'school night' is basically that they have work the next day so really shouldnt be out to late! Think its typically a British term!

Baring a major hiccup i should be along! Likely to get a taxi down, so if my taxi driver doesnt know where i mean, what are the landmarks around there so he has an idea where im supposed to be heading?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

people people... there is an establishment phone number given for a reason!


anybody not able to find it can call me...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

It shouldn't be a problem since it's in a plaza/mall and it's on Jumeirah Beach Road.

And yeah I know the school night term but some actually do have school tomorrow as so many expats are teachers here


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

ok so its been moved up to 8 pm (for special reasons!) but for directions...


those coming from the marina -- Jumeirah Plaza is right after Dubai Zoo and a big McDonalds

Those coming from the bur dubai side - Jumeirah Plaza is after the big mosque and the spinneys (and also on the same side)

Looks like a good group tonight!! YAY!!


----------



## Shy (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks guys, will try and make it for 8pm....and try and post more as you mentioned....


----------



## Shy (Feb 5, 2010)

Just another cheeky post to say i'm looking forward to meeting you all for dinner...Shy


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cya there!


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> This is all British Indian food, isn't it?



All uniquely British Victorian interpretations of Indian cuisine, if you served them in Mumbai you would get laughed at. They were effectively developed by chefs in London from descriptions by people that knew someone that went to India once. Not exactly original recipies, but tasty especially the kedgeree.

H-B-H


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand said:


> All uniquely British Victorian interpretations of Indian cuisine, if you served them in Mumbai you would get laughed at. They were effectively developed by chefs in London from descriptions by people that knew someone that went to India once. Not exactly original recipies, but tasty especially the kedgeree.
> 
> H-B-H


hope ur joinin us tonight HBH


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

ipshi said:


> hope ur joinin us tonight HBH


But of course, ipshi! I shall be camping outside from 19:30 on the grounds I'm not sure if were meeting at 8-8:30-or 9


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

we will be there at 8 sir


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks ipshi for organising and offering the "right" choices 

For the pics, please PM me your e-mails.


----------



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

*Tonights Pics*

Ignore me....laptop going mental!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

wow!! u guys r fast! 

im glad so many of u came out tonight... and im doubly glad at how polite all of u were about liking the food... thanks so so so much again for a great night of food, fun and friends!

cheers and much love!


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

ipshi said:


> wow!! u guys r fast!
> 
> im glad so many of u came out tonight... and im doubly glad at how polite all of u were about liking the food... thanks so so so much again for a great night of food, fun and friends!
> 
> cheers and much love!


Well done Ipshi, sterling job this evening. Your culinary expertise and dish selection exquiste and the Chicken Tikka Massala (Britain's National Dish) a particular triumph I thought.

Marvellous meeting you all, a thoroughly splendid evening,

Your Gastronomically,

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand Esq Michelin Star and Bar


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Dearest HBH,

pleasure as always sir...


----------



## selennium (Jan 5, 2011)

So I just got home, and I am stuffed, and I tell my mum that I already had dinner.

And then she goes, "but I made kebabs today... just for you!"

So back to the dinner table for me.. I will be one stuffed (dead) kitty after tonight.

Thanks for a wonderful dinner and choices, Ipshi. You are a great host. Also, it was lovely meeting all of you.


----------



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

Aye! It was very nice food indeed! And great company too!

Thanks for organising Ipshi!

I will most definately be attending more forum meetings in the near future!!!


----------



## Shy (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for a lovley dinner Ipshi...had a great time and lovely meeting you all...

YogaGirl, thanks for the lift love....


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Great dinner especially the chinese dish Indian style stuff 
My t shirt appreciated it too! CUrrently in the wash. I wonder if HBH is also doing a bit of laundry??

Look forward to seeing you all at the Thursday night drinks soon!!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

wow u guys r so so nice!! im so grateful all of u came... wasn't expecting it at all... especially all the newbies... u were awesome!!

and zuglog -- we've gotta catch up for lunch at lamcy sometime!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Great seeing everyone including the new faces! The food was awesome as I've had food from there before and the company was even better! Thanks to all who showed up and hope to see you people again


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Great dinner especially the chinese dish Indian style stuff
> My t shirt appreciated it too! CUrrently in the wash. I wonder if HBH is also doing a bit of laundry??
> 
> Look forward to seeing you all at the Thursday night drinks soon!!


Oh yes, my finest Gyptian cotton shirt has soaked in soda crystals and encountered the wash board, my washing dolly, Ricket's Blue and mangle are all presently armed and ready awaiting the end of the rinse.

HBH


----------



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

ipshi said:


> and zuglog -- we've gotta catch up for lunch at lamcy sometime!


Most definately, pm or bb me your mob number and we'll sort something out one dinner time soon!


----------

